# Help With Nls Pellets



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

What size would I need for a 5" nattereri? If you can send me a link.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

[quote name='Piranhas_FTW' timestamp='1308517527' post='2724625']
What size would I need for a 5" nattereri? If you can send me a link.
[/quot
@ 5" i would say medium large pellets or the food sticks are good too


----------



## beastin (Apr 12, 2011)

I have one 8" rbp, and an 11".... sometimes you can get them to eat the pellets, and sometimes they wont eat it. Its like humans, some people like coke, some like pepsi. I find my rbp's love tilapia, raw shrimp, and occasionally an algae pellet.... no joke!


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

My reds are around 4" and they can swallow the hikari mini pellets whole. Id say your 5" should be able to handle the mediums just fine.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Haha frag that, my guys can swallow the mediums whole too.


----------

